# Durchschnittsnoten Informatik-Absolventen



## Bobblz (7. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine Quelle hat, wo ich die Durchschnittsabschlussnoten von Informatikabsolventen an deutschen Hochschulen finde. 
Ich wollte mich mal orientieren, auf welchem "Level" ich mich jetzt kurz vorm Ende des 3. Semesters befinde.

Grüße


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Februar 2010)

Warum fragst du nicht einfach mal beim Studiensekretariat (oder wie das bei euch heisst) nach? Die führen bestimmt solche Statistiken.


----------



## vop (8. Februar 2010)

Hmm. Ich frage mich gerade, warum sich ein Drittsemester um Abschlussnoten Gedanken macht.
Entweder bist du übereifrig, dann solltest du wohl keine Probleme bekommen oder du bist überängstlich, das wäre dann unnötig.
Solltest Du in Informatik erfolgreich absolvieren (Note bis 4), brauchst du dir eigentlich keine Gedanken machen, es sei denn, du hast konkrete Ziele....


----------



## Bobblz (8. Februar 2010)

Ja gut ich wollte das aus Interesse mal wissen, weil ich aktuell nach dem 3.Semster bei 1,8 bin. Ich hab das Gefühl das ich so gut im Mittelfeld liege, allerding höre ich oft von Kommilitonen, das sie einfach nur bestehen wollen und alles besser als 4,0 "Ziel erfüllt" ist weil sie es recht schwer finden.
Das gibt mir irgendwie das Gefühl das der Durchschnitt der Informatiker wohl eher schlechter als 2,0 liegen wird.

Ich hab keine Angst oder so, aber ich würde gern wissen wie ich im Vergleich zum Durchschnittsinformatiker dastehe, wenn ich mit 2,0 oder besser abschneide.

Ich verspreche mir davon, das ich ich erkannen kann ob ich zu denen gehöre, die es später leichter oder schwerer auf dem Arbeitsmarkt haben werden.

Grüße


----------



## Leola13 (8. Februar 2010)

Hai,

ohne mich jetzt genau im Informatik Wesen auszukennen. 

Durchschnittsnote < 2, Regelstudienzeit nicht übermässig überschritten und das passende Alter.  Damit sollten dir nach dem Studium alle Türen offen stehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Wodka2k (27. Februar 2010)

Pssst....du lehnst dich zu weit aus dem Fenster. Mein ehemaliger Professor sagte schon, man müsse sich derzeit als Informatiker garkeine Gedanken machen....ein guter Job ist einem quasi sicher.
Ein Beispiel: Eine ehemaliger Komelitone (oder wie auch immer man das schreibt) ^^ studierte mit mir zusammen informatik. Er hat mit 27 abgeschlossen...ich mit 22 (er hat quasi 2x studiert :-D) er bekam ohne probleme eine Stelle bei IBM und er war kaum besser als 4,0 
Gruß

Wodka2k


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Februar 2010)

Wodka2k hat gesagt.:


> Eine ehemaliger Komelitone (oder wie auch immer man das schreibt) ^^



Moin,

nur um mal so richitg klug zu scheissen:

es heißt _*Kommilitone*_  ..... vgl. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommilitone

LG aus OS
Klaus


----------



## Frezl (27. Februar 2010)

:-D mit 1,8 studierst du entweder NICHT an einer Uni, oder du bist echt übereifrig... Bei mir ist das Vordiplom (und den Semestern nach befindest du dich ja noch drin, auch wenns bei dir vll anders heißt wegen BA/MA-System) hauptsächlich dazu da, Leute auszusortieren. Da gibts nur wenige bis gar keinen, die so nen Schnitt haben. Ich studier zwar nicht Informatik, aber ich glaub nicht, dass es sich bei denen grundlegend anders verhält...


----------



## Alex Duschek (6. Mai 2010)

Hab Vordiplomsschnitt von 3,2, allerdings alle Prüfungen im Erstversuch in der Regelzeit bestanden, was von meinen knapp 50 Kommilitonen auch nur etwa 15 geschafft haben. Abschnittsnoten halte ich schlecht für vergleichbar, weil doch viel von der Lehreinrichtung abhängt. Jeder FHler wird bessere Noten vorweisen können als ich, aber ich glaube nicht, dass jeder FHler auch wirklich besser ist als ich


----------



## Bobblz (6. Mai 2010)

Nein, ich studiere nicht an einer Uni sondern an einer Hochschule. Aber ich gebe Nachhilfe für meinen Nachbarn, der ist an der TU und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich seh da kaum einen Unterschied.
Bei uns sind auch von 45 Leuten nur noch 11 übrig im 4. Semester. - Vielleicht gibt es doch zu viele Vorurteile gegen FHs/Hs. 
Es gibt noch 1-2 mit einem Schnitt um die 1,8-2,0 bei uns, der Rest liegt abgeschlagen bei 2,5 - 3,x!

Darauf war auch meine Frage abgezielt. Welcher Notendurchschnitt ist denn nun "normal". Was wird denn bei Einstellungsgesprächen vom Arbeitgeber "erwartet"?
Kann man mit einer hohen 1,x zuversichtlich auf den Arbeitsmarkt gehen (denke eigentlich ja, da wie gesagt ein hoher anteil deutlich schlechter ist) oder trügt dieser Eindruck?

Gruß


----------



## Frezl (9. Mai 2010)

> Kann man mit einer hohen 1,x zuversichtlich auf den Arbeitsmarkt gehen (denke eigentlich ja, da wie gesagt ein hoher anteil deutlich schlechter ist) oder trügt dieser Eindruck?



Zuversichtlich kannst du damit sein, wenn dein Mix stimmt. Ich würde keinen Absolventen einstellen, der außer ner 1,x nix vorzuweisen hat. Wichtig sind auch Praktika, ehrenamtliche Tätigkeiten, evtl. Referenzen von eigenen Projekten. Neudeutsch nennt man das Softskills.

Es gibt Personaler, die sehen das genauso, es gibt aber auch Firmen, da geht der Notenschnitt über alles. Es heißt aber, die wären am Aussterben. Und ganz ehrlich: Wer will in nem Laden arbeiten, der voller Soziopathen ist?

Und auch wenn du dir alle Mühe gibst, eine konkrete Antwort auf deine Frage aus uns rauszukitzeln: Die wird dir keiner geben können! Jeder hat andere Erfahrungen gemacht und wenn du erst im 4. Semester bist, wirst du dich ja nicht gleich morgen bewerben. Bis du dein Diplom hast, kann alles schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Selbst wenn also jemand die absolute Wahrheit über deine Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt wüsste, wäre es nur eine Momentaufnahme, die morgen schon wertlos sein kann...

Zum Thema FH vs. Uni: In meinem Studiengang (Mechatronik) gehen viele, die es an der Uni nicht packen auf die FH, und schreiben dort dann plötzlich 1-er- und 2-er-Noten. Soviel also dazu. Ob du als FH'ler oder Uni-Absolvent mehr Chancen in nem Unternehmen hast, hängt aber wieder sehr von der Firma ab. Manche mögens, dass FH'ler mehr Praxis-Erfahrung mitbringen, andere wollen Uni-Absolventen, weil die von Anfang an selbstständiger arbeiten. Auch da kann man also nicht eindeutig sagen, dass eins besser ist als das andere.

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------

